# What to do with an EcoQube C



## agfish12 (Dec 2, 2015)

Here is mine








I took the carbon out of the bag and put some matrix I have from a tank at home into it so that I have nitrifying bacteria in the tank already. Using a 8 watt heater to keep it at 80F. Using at a shrimp tank currently. Not sure if I'm going to put a beta in


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## agfish12 (Dec 2, 2015)

Cherry shrimp and Java fern and Christmas moss


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

low light plants:
rhizome plants:-rhizome is the horizontal part that both roots and leaves grow from-NEVER bury the rhizome
anubias
java fern

stem plants:-can be planted in substrate or left floating
hornwort
anacharis
water sprite

mosses-best when tied to decor/rock/wood or mesh placed on substrate as a carpet.

marimo-specialized for of slow growing hair algae extremely low light-does best in shaded area.

Floaters:-may be illegal in your state please check invasive plants for your area before buying.
riccia
duckweed


----------



## okie34 (Dec 1, 2011)

A little update, Got my plants locally, Some Java Moss, a "Crispus"? and small Anubis, there's a Marimo Ball in there as well. Filter runs smooth and quiet. No livestock as I am going to follow the directions and let the plant grow out first (Basil I believe from the top).

I really believe the lighting is too dim though. Good for the Marimo ball, but the rest?

For addition lighting, I am considering one of the Finnex Schuber Wright bases with the LED spots. Anyone have anything on those? The tank should fit well, and leave enough on the sides for the LED spots to get a good coverage.

Thoughts?

JD


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Aponogeton Crispus.. that is a monster of a plant that grows too big for even a 40g breeder tank (does best ins 24-36"+ tall tanks)! You'll have to aggressively trim leaves to keep it from completely filling the tank.
Can't speak for lighting as I know nothing about it. The aponogeton will be the most demanding of stronger lighting and probably the first to die from the light being too weak. Marimo can survive on very very little light, but the anubias and mos will want some light.


----------



## agfish12 (Dec 2, 2015)

I think the light is a little under powered too but so far my basil is already peeking it's leaves out of the top of the plant area. I'm keeping the light pretty low I would say half as tall as in this picture

So far everything is looking good. The wood is leeching a lot of tannins but with water changes I'll be able to get rid of most of it over time 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zerodameaon (Dec 2, 2014)

Mine will be getting cherry or PRL shrimp. It almost looks like the photo above but I am using Seachems black sand so the shrimp really stand out, or that is the idea anyways.


----------



## agfish12 (Dec 2, 2015)

I used the white sand since I had it left over. Black sand is def a good choice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## agfish12 (Dec 2, 2015)

Are you guys having issue with the plastic bowing. the black plastic is bowing up and the white frame in back is bowing up and touching the glass 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## okie34 (Dec 1, 2011)

A little update, I added a Shubert/Wright light base today. It has added a nice spot to the mix, but may have to cull out the most if it takes off. The little basil plant has sprouted and is now just peaking the growing medium. 

No live stock as yet, but will be looking for a couple of small snails this weekend to add and get things started.

Are there any opinions on have a small gourami or two in the tank?

-- JD

PS: To answer the question above, the black plastic cover for the filtration side has a small upward bow to it. Otherwise, I have no other complaints.


----------



## agfish12 (Dec 2, 2015)

I wouldn't put gourami in a tank this small since they will easily outgrow it. I messaged adi on kick starter and they said they would send me a new black cover. I like the look of your setup with the additional lights 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jrh (Sep 9, 2007)

I got the EcoQube C with 'stronger LED.' Anyone know if this has enough light for crypt parva and subwassertang? Oh, and bolbitis?


----------

